# Creamy Cheesy Scalloped Potatoes



## Ol-blue (Dec 10, 2008)

The Swiss cheese makes this sauce so creamy. 
Enjoy! Debbie

CREAMY CHEESY SCALLOPED POTATOES 







POTATOES
4 (about 5 cups) POTATOES; Russet. Sliced Thin.
ONION; Finely Chopped, To Taste.
SALT; To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
BACON; Chopped, To Taste.

CHEESE SAUCE
3 tablespoon(s) BUTTER
3 tablespoon(s) FLOUR
1/2 teaspoon(s) SALT
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
2 cup(s) MILK
1 cup(s) SWISS CHEESE; Shredded.
1/2 cup(s) PARMESAN CHEESE; Shredded.
_____

Spray a 3 quart casserole dish with some non-stick cooking spray.
Place 1/2 of the potatoes into the bottom of a casserole dish.
Sprinkle half of the onions and half of the bacon on top of potatoes.
Season with salt and pepper to taste.
Top with remaining potatoes, then the rest of onions and bacon.
Season with salt and pepper to taste.
In a saucepan, melt butter over medium heat.
Add in the flour and salt, and stir constantly with a whisk for about one minute.
Stir in milk.
Cook until mixture has thickened, just about to the boiling stage.
Stir in cheese, stirring until the cheese is melted.
Pour cheese sauce over the potatoes, cover with aluminum foil and bake at 400 degrees for 60 minutes or until potatoes are tender.

Serves 4 to 5
_____


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 10, 2008)

Ol-blue, this sounds delicious!  I have always prided myself on my scalloped potatoes (cheese or not), but I am going to give this a try.  I am making meals for a young family in need at the moment and I am sure they will just love this!


----------



## Ol-blue (Dec 10, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Ol-blue, this sounds delicious! I have always prided myself on my scalloped potatoes (cheese or not), but I am going to give this a try. I am making meals for a young family in need at the moment and I am sure they will just love this!


 
Thanks! Bless your heart for helping a family in need.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 28, 2009)

Debbie, these potatoes were *superb*! I used 4 tablespoons of diced onion
in this recipe, 4 slices of thick, sliced bacon, and I added 1/4 teaspoon of 
pepper to the flour mixture. I substituted grated Parmesan cheese for the
shredded, and baked this exactly for 1 hr in the oven. Can't wait to make 
these again, as they were soooo good!! *Thanks* for the recipe Debbie!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 28, 2009)

Domestic Goddess said:


> Debbie, these potatoes were *superb*! I used 4 tablespoons of diced onion
> in this recipe, 4 slices of thick, sliced bacon, and I added 1/4 teaspoon of
> pepper to the flour mixture. I substituted grated Parmesan cheese for the
> shredded, and baked this exactly for 1 hr in the oven. Can't wait to make
> these again, as they were soooo good!! *Thanks* for the recipe Debbie!


 
You are so welcome! Debbie


----------



## The Z (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I just gained a pound and a half just looking at the picture and reading the recipe!  I'll definitely do this (maybe with Domestic's modifications) the next opportunity I have.  Thanks!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 28, 2009)

The Z said:


> I think I just gained a pound and a half just looking at the picture and reading the recipe! I'll definitely do this (maybe with Domestic's modifications) the next opportunity I have. Thanks!


 
I hope you enjoy and it becomes a family favorite. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 28, 2009)

Ol-blue, I made these last week and they were just incredible.  DH had about 3 helpings and he is not a great potato eater!  Thanks for all your wonderful comfort food recipes!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 28, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Ol-blue, I made these last week and they were just incredible. DH had about 3 helpings and he is not a great potato eater! Thanks for all your wonderful comfort food recipes!


 
That is so wonderful to hear. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## CarrieH (Jan 30, 2009)

Mmm...this sounds SO good...I will be making soon!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope you enjoy! Debbie


----------



## sattie (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh yea!!!  Looks devine Deb!!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks sattie. Enjoy Debbie


----------



## Leonardo (Feb 2, 2009)

It looks like cheese potatoes scallops. One of my favorite yummy yummy!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

I wish I had seen this when I was looking for a potato recipe.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 30, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> The Swiss cheese makes this sauce so creamy.
> Enjoy! Debbie
> 
> CREAMY CHEESY SCALLOPED POTATOES
> ...


 

Ooooh Debbie!  Those potatoes look divine!   but when there's cheese, it's au gratin.  Scalloped potatoes don't have cheese. at least none I've ever seen or eaten.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Ooooh Debbie!  Those potatoes look divine!   but when there's cheese, it's au gratin.  Scalloped potatoes don't have cheese. at least none I've ever seen or eaten.


Well, according to several recipes at Food Network and other sites, scalloped potatoes do have cheese.  One recipe I found is very close to Ole-Blue's recipe right down to the Swiss cheese.  I also just looked at my boxed potatoes and the scalloped potatoes have cheese and bacon.  And the recipes were courtesy of Tyler and Emeril.


----------



## Wyogal (Mar 30, 2009)

Gisslen's "Professional Cooking" has recipes for both "Scalloped Potatoes with Cheese" and ""Potatoes au Gratin." The basic difference is that the au gratin recipe calls for the potatoes to be cooked first before slicing and layering.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

I did a google search for the definition and the best I got was "a casserole made of potatoes with a sauce" nothing that said scalloped potatoes don't have cheese.  One definition even specified cheddar cheese.  

That said ~ I think the name of the recipe is just fine.  There's no definition out there that says you can't have cheese on scalloped potatoes.


----------



## letscook (Mar 30, 2009)

Boy these look great -- I am making them tonight with sharp chedder instead of swiss as that is what i have on hand. 
 I do have one question that i think I know the answer.  The bacon is cooked first before putting it in.  It looks as those it is by looking in the pic. 
just wanted to besure.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

letscook said:


> Boy these look great -- I am making them tonight with sharp chedder instead of swiss as that is what i have on hand.
> I do have one question that i think I know the answer.  The bacon is cooked first before putting it in.  It looks as those it is by looking in the pic.
> just wanted to besure.


You should almost always cook the bacon first.  I say almost always because there may be some obscure recipe out there where you don't.  I've never encountered one, but it may exist.  So, YES, cook the bacon first for this recipe.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 30, 2009)

letscook said:


> Boy these look great -- I am making them tonight with sharp chedder instead of swiss as that is what i have on hand.
> I do have one question that i think I know the answer. The bacon is cooked first before putting it in. It looks as those it is by looking in the pic.
> just wanted to besure.


 
You use raw bacon in the dish. It will get cooked. I'm sure you can used cooked, but this will save you from frying up some bacon.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> You use raw bacon in the dish. It will get cooked. I'm sure you can used cooked, but this will save you from frying up some bacon.


And there you go, the first raw bacon recipe I've ever encountered.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 30, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> And there you go, the first raw bacon recipe I've ever encountered.


 
My mother and grandmother has always used raw bacon. That is all I ever use. I just thought everyone did.


----------



## letscook (Mar 30, 2009)

I made a 1/2 recipe as it is just hubbie and me and they are in the oven as i type. I precooked the bacon slightly and then I did a naughty might arteries my object -I use 1/2 bacon grease and 1/2 butter - I will up date later look and smell great at the moment. Got some oven bake Bq chicken to go with it. was going to outside, weather changed - to cold here in upstate Ny


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> My mother and grandmother has always used raw bacon. That is all I ever use. I just thought everyone did.


I don't actually remember my mother ever using bacon in things.  Odd.  I just go by the cooking shows where bacon is used and they always cook it.  I've never seen a chef use raw bacon in a recipe like this.  I think for my own piece of mind, I'll definitely still cook the bacon first.  Just personal I guess.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 30, 2009)

Great. Let me know how it turns out. Enjoy.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 30, 2009)

Scalloped potatoes are a casserole of potatoes and sauce, just as Callisto said. Technically (and the terminology I follow), when cheese is added it is called potatoes au gratin or even scalloped potatoes au gratin in some older cookbooks.

Some recipes call for the potatoes to be cooked first as in a wonderful dish I do called Gratin Daphenoise, where you simmer the potato slices in heavy (whipping) cream until blanched, then layer them in a dish with grated gruyere cheese and lots of garlic.  Then you pour the cream over.  But if it has cheese in it, it is technically au gratin, whether you cook the potatoes first or not.

Now, I have seen over the years many people just calling it scalloped potatoes because they always put cheese in it and it is easier to say.  So, once again, Technically, it is potatoes au gratin when it has cheese, but commonly, people do interchange the name.  Hope that helps clear up the confusion.  

By the way, when I made them I just cooked the bacon enough to render a bit of fat and let it finished cooking in the casserole.  I just find that this brings out the bacon flavour better, but it is whatever you are used to.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 30, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I don't actually remember my mother ever using bacon in things. Odd. I just go by the cooking shows where bacon is used and they always cook it. I've never seen a chef use raw bacon in a recipe like this. I think for my own piece of mind, I'll definitely still cook the bacon first. Just personal I guess.


 
Think about it though, it bakes at 400 degress for 60 minutes and the potatoes get cooked through. The bacon will too. You are right, it is a personal choice and I am lazy.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> Think about it though, it bakes at 400 degress for 60 minutes and the potatoes get cooked through. The bacon will too. You are right, it is a personal choice and I am lazy.


No, you're completely right.  I had just never used raw bacon in something and it's a little unsettling to me.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 30, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Scalloped potatoes are a casserole of potatoes and sauce, just as Callisto said. Technically (and the terminology I follow), when cheese is added it is called potatoes au gratin or even scalloped potatoes au gratin in some older cookbooks.
> 
> Some recipes call for the potatoes to be cooked first as in a wonderful dish I do called Gratin Daphenoise, where you simmer the potato slices in heavy (whipping) cream until blanched, then layer them in a dish with grated gruyere cheese and lots of garlic. Then you pour the cream over. But if it has cheese in it, it is technically au gratin, whether you cook the potatoes first or not.
> 
> ...


 
I feel not cooking the bacon first adds more flavor and I like the texture of the bacon better. It is what I am used to. It is a matter of taste though. Not saying its wrong or right.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> I feel not cooking the bacon first adds more flavor and I like the texture of the bacon better. It is what I am used to. It is a matter of taste though. Not saying its wrong or right.


So the fat renders into the potatoes and enhances the flavor?  That might be interesting to try.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 30, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> So the fat renders into the potatoes and enhances the flavor? That might be interesting to try.


 
Yes, it adds nice flavor. You should try it one time.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 30, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> I feel not cooking the bacon first adds more flavor and I like the texture of the bacon better. It is what I am used to. It is a matter of taste though. Not saying its wrong or right.



Oh, Debbie, I would never say that anything another cook does is wrong or right, specially you!  You come up with such wonderful recipes.  I, like you, was just stating how and why I do it.  I think I will try it raw next time and see the difference.  And there will be a next time, they are awesome!


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 30, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Debbie, I would never say that anything another cook does is wrong or right, specially you! You come up with such wonderful recipes. I, like you, was just stating how and why I do it. I think I will try it raw next time and see the difference. And there will be a next time, they are awesome!


 
I do understand. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> Yes, it adds nice flavor. You should try it one time.


I will if I can get over the phobia.  Having never done it it's just new.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 30, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I will if I can get over the phobia. Having never done it it's just new.


 
I'm still around.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> I'm still around.


Yes you are and you're the best so I know I should trust you.  I've got all those potatoes I need to use, I should try this tomorrow.


----------



## letscook (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW Oh Wow they are great  thanks  Ol-Blue you haven't let me down yet. I only made one mistake -- made 1/2 recipe instead of the full   great !!!!!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 30, 2009)

letscook said:


> WOW Oh Wow they are great thanks Ol-Blue you haven't let me down yet. I only made one mistake -- made 1/2 recipe instead of the full great !!!!!!


 
I had a feeling you might want to make a full batch. They warm up great the next day also.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 30, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> I had a feeling you might want to make a full batch. They warm up great the next day also.



Oh, I remember when I made them when you first posted I had a huge bowl of them for supper the next day - yep, just the warmed up potatoes!  They were as wonderful the second time around as the first!


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 30, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> ...I am lazy.


 
Somehow, I don't think so!  Potatoes look great, and I will be trying them soon.  I love to click on your threads because I know that I'm going to get a great photo along with a great recipe .  

I have always used raw bacon in baked beans.  Gotta get that bacon flavor permeating through those beans .


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 30, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> Somehow, I don't think so! Potatoes look great, and I will be trying them soon. I love to click on your threads because I know that I'm going to get a great photo along with a great recipe .
> 
> I have always used raw bacon in baked beans. Gotta get that bacon flavor permeating through those beans .


 
You are so sweet...I am the same way. I use raw bacon in my baked beans and green beans also.


----------



## HMGgal (Mar 30, 2009)

That recipe got cut and pasted into my virtual recipe collection. I can't wait to try them. My thighs thank you! Following the raw vs. pre-cooked bacon, I have no food safety squeamies about it at all. But, I'm one of those middle-aged folks trying to watch my weight and cholesterol and the raw bacon seems like it would add quite a saturated fat kick to this dish. I think I will bake the bacon (so easy and no clean up to speak of), use non-fat milk, and use Smart Balance in place of the butter. I will not, however, change the cheese; some things really should be left alone.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 31, 2009)

ohhhh,  just saw this recipe,....cut, pasted AND printed......think I was enduring an ice storm and power outage when this was first posted...hope I didn't miss too many great looking recipes that week!    thanks for posting this recipe ol blue!


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 10, 2009)

We had these potatoes last night----keeper for sure!


----------



## punkrawkchef (Apr 10, 2009)

yum!!


----------



## littlechefassisstant (Apr 20, 2009)

sounds yummy i love potatoes like that lol


----------



## Sherri83 (May 5, 2009)

*Great!!!!*

OMG OMG OMG...These potatoes are sooo yummy!  I didn't have any swiss cheese, so I just used this "Fiesta blend" shredded cheese. (a blend of colby and montery jack cheeses).  I use to use the boxed au gratin potatoes, but I will never again use that.  Thanks for sharing the recipe!  I will definitely make this again!


----------

